# Mans Best Friend



## Mo Deville (Nov 13, 2011)

My pups.


----------



## Wally (Nov 14, 2011)

View attachment 226071

Happy after a walk


View attachment 226072

Doing what he does best


----------



## longqi (Nov 14, 2011)

I walked behind mans best friend tonight

She didnt have a dog with her


----------



## slim6y (Nov 14, 2011)

longqi said:


> I walked behind mans best friend tonight
> 
> She didnt have a dog with her



You're showing your beta status there. Always try to lead the pack longqi... Lead the pack!

Here is my pup - 14 weeks old, Lab/Collie/Hunterway cross. Chilli Piri Piri Patches Stinkpooh Davis - or Piri for short. 





















We have puppy school tonight - his favourite night! He'll miss that when he graduates next week!


----------



## longqi (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorry Slim
Much rather walk behind 
View is rather more enticing then


----------



## viciousred (Nov 14, 2011)

Boof! ... And shadow


----------



## miley_take (Nov 14, 2011)

Slim! Where did you get her?! She's the most gorgeous dog I've seen!


----------



## slim6y (Nov 14, 2011)

miley_take said:


> Slim! Where did you get her?! She's the most gorgeous dog I've seen!



She's a he... and He came from a town called Milton just north of where I live.

Dad is a lab and mum is a collie/hunterway

He has hunterway ears, collie patches and lab look!

Lucky he got the collie intelligence and the hunterway obedience. He still holds some of the stupidity a usual lab gets.

He's good with children too - he bowled a kid over yesterday at the beach. Was really really funny, but I think he's dented that kids ability to ever enjoy dogs now!

Longqi - You can walk in front, turn around, and see the side you're meant to be looking at


----------



## euphorion (Nov 14, 2011)

View attachment 226106

Sadie, Rottweiler x Golden Retreiver, possible that the rotti (dad) was actually a black and tan NZ Huntaway, she's just so freakin smart.
View attachment 226107

Pepper, Nugget and Star; border collie pup (pic taken last week) and Shetland Sheepdogs with their summer hair-do's...

Wouldn't know what to do with myself without my dogs! <3


----------



## slim6y (Nov 14, 2011)

shooshoo said:


> View attachment 226106
> 
> Sadie, Rottweiler x Golden Retreiver, possible that the rotti (dad) was actually a black and tan NZ Huntaway, she's just so freakin smart.
> View attachment 226107
> ...



Try again Shoo - can't see the pics... 

Huntaways are AWESOME aren't they


----------



## Trouble (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh my god, Slim!! He's gorgeous!! 
Got to love a rottie, mo-deville  

here's my boy, Jetz. He's an English Mastiff x Lab. Close to 10yrs old now, amazing how he can still have the puppy energy though :lol:




Such a puppy by TroublePython, on Flickr



Comparing tongues by TroublePython, on Flickr



The boys' by TroublePython, on Flickr


----------



## lizardloco (Nov 14, 2011)

Is that a doberman next to the rotty, mo-deville?

My dog Boston, terrier x, he's grown a heap since then but you get the point...


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 14, 2011)

lizardloco said:


> Is that a doberman next to the rotty, mo-deville?


Looks like the many faces of a rottie to me. Gotta love 'em.


----------



## spida_0000 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ohh I like this thread..




My English staffy (sorry I dont know how to turn him around)




My American staffy X (she jumped in the car when my partner wasn't looking.. She loves it)


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 14, 2011)

slim6y said:


> She's a he... and He came from a town called Milton just north of where I live.
> 
> 
> Longqi - You can walk in front, turn around, and see the side you're meant to be looking at



yep, I always said you kiwis were a subtle mob.

He looks like a border collie I travelled around Oz with for several years. Lucky you, great dog!


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 14, 2011)

Here are a few pics of Danté, my gorgeous little Italian Greyhound. He is 9 months old this month and the best little dog ever!


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 14, 2011)

lol pic 4 is erm... interesting


----------



## Kitah (Nov 14, 2011)

Jay, are Italian greyhounds (from your experience) quite timid in nature, similar to whippets?


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 14, 2011)

Kitah said:


> Jay, are Italian greyhounds (from your experience) quite timid in nature, similar to whippets?



Everyone says they are very timid but Danté definitely is not lol. If you baby them and don't socialise them from a young age then yes, i have seen many who are scared of everything.

Danté will run up to any dog at the park no matter how big or small wanting to play. He will bound up to anyone wanting some attention lol.

When we went to view him, his mum was just like him. Jumping around and wanting to play with me. his dad on the other hand would not come close, taking ages for me to just let me touch him. The breeder told us how she kept the dad in her little bubble and he was never socialised.


----------



## Kitah (Nov 14, 2011)

Ok, thanks for that, I was just curious  The benefits of good socialisation and in making sure a dog knows what it is- a dog, not a human child! 

Danté sounds like he's got a great personality, and I love his colouration!


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 14, 2011)

I call him 'velcro' as he is a little shadow dog! He wants nothing more than to be permanently attached to you at ALL times. So i can see how they end up not being well socialised lol.

I want to get him a little friend, a blue and white one.


----------



## Kitah (Nov 14, 2011)

All of the whippets I've seen have been like that with their owners too, Jay- absolute shadows, and they try so hard to blend in behind their owners  very sweet natured, gentle, friendly dogs when they get to know you though- I haven't seen a bad natured one yet. I just haven't actually encountered any Italian Greyhounds yet so was unsure whether they were similar.


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah, they are not a common breed, not many people have seen them.

The most annoying thing is when you take him for a walk and you hear people make negative comments about how 'skinny' he is! lol


----------



## Digitaliss (Nov 14, 2011)

This Is my two:

The first is a Male Alaskan Malamute 4yo







And the new addition is a Female Malamute x Husky 2yo


----------



## Grogshla (Nov 14, 2011)

My 2 little champs. I just posted it but had to do it again coz the post never showed lol.
The photo is from 99 and my little girls have since passed but lived long happy lives. Always will love them.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Nov 14, 2011)

My babies Bella and Linken...


----------



## Poggle (Nov 14, 2011)

View attachment 226184
R.I.P my lil Indie. Went in for her vaccines last week and had a reaction and did not come home  Kept this pup as i lost her mum just after she was born. Was a real shame.


----------



## nagini-baby (Nov 14, 2011)

View attachment 226185
View attachment 226186
View attachment 226187
View attachment 226188
som of our babies, zada, vala, and marley. sorry i cant turn the photots around


----------



## mattyg (Nov 14, 2011)

spida_0000 said:


> Ohh I like this thread..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SnapKitten (Nov 15, 2011)

My girls...

Mary-Jane (Mj) Kelpie/Collie X





Ruby(Roo) Short-haired border collie


----------



## Suenstu (Nov 15, 2011)

Tyson





Bella


----------



## Mo Deville (Nov 15, 2011)

lizardloco said:


> Is that a doberman next to the rotty, mo-deville?
> 
> Yeah he's a red Doberman, here's a better pic.


----------



## Smithers (Nov 15, 2011)

View attachment 226322
View attachment 226323
View attachment 226324


My Gorgeous Blue Fawn Boi Zeke (Amstaff) and the ever licky licky Lucy (Eng Staffy)


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 15, 2011)

Danté going sleepies.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 15, 2011)

Here is a pic of our new dog. We got it about 3-4 weeks ago. He is a almost 9 months old German Shepherd called Charley. He is a awesome dog, really smart possibly smarter then my brother (he is a boilermakers lol jokes). I think he is very cute.


----------



## melissagalea2 (Nov 15, 2011)

slim6y said:


> She's a he... and He came from a town called Milton just north of where I live.
> 
> Dad is a lab and mum is a collie/hunterway
> 
> ...



Gorgeous hun. so damn cute. hehe


----------



## Kitah (Nov 15, 2011)

abnrmal, gorgeous shep! If I were to get a dog (hopefully soon) it will either be a border collie or a german shepherd, most likely. I might even go one of each one day..


----------



## spida_0000 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks lol


----------



## Mo Deville (Nov 18, 2011)

Trouble said:


> Oh my god, Slim!! He's gorgeous!!
> Got to love a rottie, mo-deville
> 
> here's my boy, Jetz. He's an English Mastiff x Lab. Close to 10yrs old now, amazing how he can still have the puppy energy though :lol:
> ...



Thanks Trouble, gotta love the rotty's, your dog is awsome he looks just like a mastiff bull arab i had!!!


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Nov 19, 2011)

Bobby my samoyed


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 20, 2011)

One of my boys........he is the sook of the family :lol:











I love these photos of him........he looks as though he is laughing in pic number 3! :lol:


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Nov 20, 2011)

Gorgeous Dogs everyone keep the pic's coming  Here's my lot


----------



## nico77 (Nov 20, 2011)

We got our little girl about 4 weeks ago from the shelter , they said she is about 2 years old , i think she looks a bit younger , she loves all the attention she gets here  the first photo was when we were picking her up .


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is a pic of Danté meeting a cow at the agricultural show. He didn't quite know what to make of the big animals, the sheep he found particularly scary hahaha






Also, the other day I needed another system tub, my partner was at the shops and wanted a pic so he didn't get the wrong size tub. Danté then practiced his modelling lol


----------



## lizardloco (Nov 20, 2011)

Here are some more, I will try and get some more recent ones soon...


----------



## Wally (Nov 20, 2011)

View attachment 226858


Where there's a will, there's a ray.


----------



## lizardloco (Nov 20, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> View attachment 226858
> 
> 
> Where there's a will, there's a ray.



My dog also does that early in the mornings outside, very cute.


----------



## starr9 (Nov 20, 2011)

My Boy Marley (2yr 35kg) the brown, white and cream one. Jet, Steve's dog (2yr 31kg) Black with white chest. Brothers from the same litter Bull Arab x Bull mastiff x Lab.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 20, 2011)

This is cubes. I'm pretty sure he thinks he's human.











That collar on his neck has saved him so many times! This time he went running up an escarpment gully, took me three hours to find him and when i did he was stuck on top of this cliff face and couldn't get down lol.


----------



## Red-Ink (Nov 20, 2011)

I've got no recent pics (posted before already)

This is my boy....


----------



## coastalboy (Nov 20, 2011)

this is my baby boii  He is my world.


----------



## PicklePants (Nov 20, 2011)

Missy - Pug x Rotti.


----------



## starr9 (Nov 20, 2011)

PicklePants said:


> Missy - Pug x Rotti.
> 
> View attachment 226891



So cute! Interesting mix there!


----------



## Mo Deville (Nov 20, 2011)

PicklePants said:


> Missy - Pug x Rotti.
> 
> View attachment 226891



^ I was just about to say that, I gotta ask though, which one of the parent was the pug lol? nice looking mix too!!!


----------



## PicklePants (Nov 20, 2011)

Her mother lol. 

She really is a beautiful dog. Thick, but beautiful.

I have more pics somewhere...


----------



## starr9 (Nov 20, 2011)

PicklePants said:


> Her mother lol.
> 
> She really is a beautiful dog. Thick, but beautiful.
> 
> I have more pics somewhere...




Wow!! Poor mum!


----------



## PicklePants (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## vampstorso (Nov 20, 2011)

I've posted these before, but this is my baby boy...and his ugly girlfriend lol































Sorry, I do get a bit over-excited about him lol


----------



## slim6y (Nov 22, 2011)

I wanted a dallie, but so glad I got Piri... Here he is today at 15 and a half weeks old 
















He just graduated from puppy school yesterday!


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 22, 2011)

the first two are of my foster dogs luna and stella that have both gone to loving homes now =] 

the third is my kelpie x, hannah that just has the most amazing personality!

the last 2 are of my mini collie Basil, such a cutie when hes been shaved! he loves it and shows off around the house after!


----------



## SnapKitten (Nov 22, 2011)

My 4yr old niece says "Mary-Jane's a Rockstar. She hi-5's and wears shades." 










So I asked, if 'Mj is a rockstar, what is Ruby?' 

She replied, "Ruby-Roo is a super-model, cause she always sits pretty for photos"


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 22, 2011)

This is one of little Danté's first trips to the park.






More recently in the sun


----------



## PicklePants (Nov 23, 2011)

Dante is very handsome! What breed is he?


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks picklepants. He is an Italian Greyhound. They are a toy breed, a small replica of the normal greyhound. 

Look back a few pages and you will see some other pics of him


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 23, 2011)

They are a brilliant looking pair! I'm jealous of those ears, my boys just wont stand up. 

Bullies have to be one of the best companion dogs ever. Limitless affection and personality, i just wish they weren't so dang big when they crawl onto your lap lol. A mini would be the perfect dog.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 23, 2011)

HAhahahaha! I know what you mean, my fella is 32kg and when he decides he's gonna sit on your lap there is nothing you can do about it lol. 

Cubes is three and half now. I was onto the breeder about it when he was young and she told me just to wait and then wait again and wait again and then she said 'oh you should have said something sooner, it's too late now.' Lol lucky i didn't buy him for his ears. 

Crazy strong prey drive on them and bucket loads of testosterone! I've had to rescue him from chasing down everything from wallabies, right through to buffalo and crocs.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 23, 2011)

Here's the croc story- http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-reptiles-40/fighting-girls-174606/ I thought i was going to watch my dog get eaten hey, was horrible.

The buff was a little more interesting. I was out jogging with him and he was acting a bit funny, like zig-zaggin across the road. He found a big fresh buff turd on the road (i thought it was a cow pat cause this is all on a cattle station) that he charged down before he realised it was just poo lol. We ran past the turd and turned down a dirt track, ran about another 5 metres and he ran across my face full speed into the scrub and out came a big female buff. It nearly ran me down as he chased it out of its shady spot, through the bush and across the road. The only reason he stopped is cause the buff used it's horns to lift a fence and run into an adjacent paddock. He tried to go after her but the fence snapped back down before he got under it. 

In hinesight i should have realised he was on a scent and taken him in the other direction. Sometimes i can call him back from chasing something if he is in line of sight or i run in the other direction and hope that he notices and follows me, but otherwise i have to wait for him to stop and go find him.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 23, 2011)

Chasing game animals is ok, i don't think he could catch a buff and as long as he doesn't string up a big tusky boar he should be fine with pigs (i saw him deglove a stinky old boars tail once). But those crocs... jeeeezuz!


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 23, 2011)

Never had anything to do with cape buffalo, but if a water buff did decide to turn and fight i'm pretty confident cubes could out dodge and out run one.


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 23, 2011)

lol Kenshin and Gordo! They sound like nightmares lol. I'd have a heartattack if my dog was out chasing buffalo and crocs lol.

Kenshin, Italian Greyhounds are known for their timid nature, but this can be overcome by proper socialisation. Danté is like no other Iggy. He loves other dogs, no matter their size. He loves people, especially house visitors. He is a well socialised dog. 

As for brittle bones, I have heard horror stories of snapped legs. They are very small framed so need to be very watchful when playing with larger more boisterous dogs. With 2 bullys, I dont think I'd be recommending an Iggy. Danté is fully grown now at about 5.2kg!


----------



## Sarah (Nov 23, 2011)

a great thread, so i hope you dont mind me adding a couple of pics of my two couch potatos - Wednesday a english staffy and Roy a mini bull terrier.


----------



## Beard (Nov 23, 2011)

Bruce, black Lab and Rosie, red heeler.


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 23, 2011)

I'd love to post some photos of my dogs but I've never been able to work out how to make the attached thumbnails show! 
Can someone help me along? Lol


----------



## Beard (Nov 23, 2011)

I use the go advanced button then manage attachments


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 23, 2011)

Test?

Edit: yay it worked


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 23, 2011)

Kenshin said:


> 5.2kg thats smaller then what i assumed italian ghounds would be, the bullys like to play rough, super agile to they slam eachother and when they take turns chaseing eachother at full pelt they will run through legs and chairs or anything else.... both of them have had the top of theyre head collide with my shin and i cringe as i hear a loud "crack" and they dont batt an eyelid! i have hard shins to



Italian Greyhounds can be a lot smaller than Danté. Some only get to about 2.5kg, other, known as biggie iggys can get up to about 8kg.

Definitely not a dog to get if you have 2 bullys lol


----------



## spyder6052 (Nov 23, 2011)

My mutts..

my girl 








my boy




their son








and my favourite photo


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 23, 2011)

spyder6052 said:


> My mutts..




I love that last photo, so cute!
Mutts rule


----------



## Sarah (Nov 24, 2011)

hi Kenshin

hmm ive not weighed my mini bully but he is no light weight and he is no mini he is taller then the average mini, his brother is a champion in the show ring here in Vic though, but like you said they dont breed mini to mini to avoid all those problems, he is a stardom bully, drove all the way to canberra to pick him up. I think he is about 25kg he loves his food and the first pic was taken in the kitchen as he is forever hopeful.


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 24, 2011)

Just took my dogs out for a walk so I took my camera along.

Kieffer (White and brown) loves getting his picture taken. 
Jazz on the other hand... every photo was a blur. I had to bribe her at the end with treats to get her to sit still


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 24, 2011)

Some more of my big baby........sneaking inside to sleep with the cat that he once wanted to eat! Thankfully they have made up & are friends now! My other little dog just refuses to come to me for photos.......one day i will get some more of him!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 25, 2011)

couple of our pups.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 25, 2011)

I heard that "A woman's best friend is diamonds, whereas a man's best friend eats his own vomit" ...correct me if I'm wrong :lol:


----------



## Defective (Nov 25, 2011)

i must say although white bullies dont do it for me...all other colours do and i've seen alot of bullies! but they are affectionate and don't deserve the name my mum has given them...sturdy as a rock and easy to love but i love most dogs...anything up to my ankle when fully grown...NO!


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 25, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> I heard that "A woman's best friend is diamonds, whereas a man's best friend eats his own vomit" ...correct me if I'm wrong :lol:




I like 'Its not a coincidence that man's best friend doesnt talk'


----------



## zeppelyn80 (Nov 25, 2011)

Here are my puppies, ok I know a couple arent actually canines, but they are pretty cute & they act like dogs

Pic 1 Amstaff - Boof
Pic 2 Pitbull X Chev, helping out at work 
Pic 3 Tart our Huntaway bitch, very cluey, but very bloody noisy & Mister Chev to her left.
Pic 4 Chevy (13yo) & Boofy catchin a few ZZZZZs
Pic 5 Boof being killed by Lab puppy - Nui (my nephews pup)
Pic 6 Boof after I caught him playing in the mud one night (he was meant to be getting ready for bed time) 
Pic 7 Me & Tart riding the motorbike, checking sheep (she is obsessed with the motorbike) 
Pic 8 Ethel when she was a little girl
Pic 9 Big angry pitbull Chev (aka total sooky lala), curled up asleep with my pet lamb Ferdi
Pic 10 My pet lamb/full grown sheep now, Ethel (at very left of page) & her twin babies, how cute are they?

Love my dogs, life wouldnt be as full without them.


----------



## Defective (Nov 25, 2011)

i had a teacher with a pet lamb called Mintie....


----------



## zeppelyn80 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rosemary would be another good one....in fact that might be my next one's name, I currently have, in order of birth:
Ferdinand, Ethel, Norman, Vincent (after van gogh, because his ear got half munched off by an eagle when he was a baby), Mr Cornflour (I did not name this one), Miss Gravox (nor this one), Krueger (after Freddy Krueger, because he got burnt when he was a baby & now his face is a bit munted), Lucky, Oi & Rabbit (last 2 are this seasons lambs), we had a couple more but they have died. Ethel should have been called Houdini, she is a complete mongrel & we cant keep her in anywhere, so on any given morning, we can wake up to a big fat sheep, with her big fat twins on the back verandah. She is not very popular at the moment.


----------



## c.bleasdale14 (Nov 25, 2011)

heres my crew the girl with the pups is a staffy x (tipsey). the white boy is a bull arab x bull terrier (deiago) his not the father his only 3months old.View attachment 227599
View attachment 227600
View attachment 227601


----------



## ozstorm (Nov 26, 2011)

This is my girl Storm (Shepherd x malamute, although she looks like a long haired shepherd)





My boy Shadow (Husky)





Off 4WDing





and after a hard day doing NOTHING


----------



## Kitah (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't actually have a dog, but this is a friends dog that I occasionally look after


----------



## Mo Deville (May 11, 2012)

these two just had pups two weeks old now will get some pics soon!


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 11, 2012)

My 12 month old female amstaff puppy 35kgs dry.


----------



## vinny292 (May 13, 2012)

my pooch zahrahView attachment 251788
View attachment 251789
View attachment 251790


----------



## cbw001 (May 13, 2012)

View attachment 251876


----------



## benson (May 14, 2012)

*A couple more *

Mo-deville, I have a doberman x Rottie, she is just 2, and the best dog ever. View attachment 251994


----------



## Mo Deville (May 14, 2012)

benson said:


> Mo-deville, I have a doberman x Rottie, she is just 2, and the best dog ever. View attachment 251994



they are an awsome mix hey, brings out the best of both breeds in one, even better after second generation. (unrelated of coarse)


----------



## Venomous1111 (May 14, 2012)

This my pit Tyson at 7months old hes a couple months older now.


----------



## benson (May 14, 2012)

She is VERY affectionate, and, at over 40k, does not know she is not a lap dog :shock: But we love her, lol. She is a great watchdog, but would not hurt a flea, lucky for us, everyone does not know this :lol:


----------



## Mo Deville (May 14, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> View attachment 252008
> View attachment 252009
> 
> 
> This my pit Tyson at 7months old hes a couple months older now.



very pretty dog!


----------



## thals (May 14, 2012)

My girl Scarling, only 6 years young 

A few pics from puppyhood through to adult (she'll always be my baby  )


----------



## Jay84 (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 14, 2012)

How old is he now Jay?

Hes so cute...


----------



## Venomous1111 (May 15, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> very pretty dog!



Cheers mate, he's a fearless little bugger but a bit of sook at times love the little champ. Ohh and because your a passionate QLD supporter GO THE BLUES!!!!


----------



## thals (May 15, 2012)

Nyaw.. lil Luna's adorable Jay! How are her and Danté getting along?


----------



## slim6y (May 15, 2012)

Rule number 154 of Dog Jitsu - If your owner calls you pretend not to hear them. When your owner calls louder pretend harder.

This was taken a couple of months ago (he's still a pup).











His GF (Tess):






His not-friend (Harvey the Jack Russell hates Piri with a passion)






I used to be Harvey's favourite until I brought Piri home!

This (below) is Forrest - he is helping to train Piri in the art of Dog Jitsu (the canine martial art):






It barked like a dog... But it didn't smell like a dog... But Piri still wanted to play with his new pal... 






This bigger beach dog chased us for over 100m down the beach... I'm not sure he wanted to play, mate or eat... Either way we ran away!


----------



## Jay84 (May 15, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> How old is he now Jay?
> 
> Hes so cute...



Dante is now 15 months old. Such a cutie!


----------



## mattG (May 15, 2012)

my 2 crazy girls


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 28, 2012)

My mutt collection


----------



## thals (May 28, 2012)

You has some gorgeous mutts Frozenmouse, they look like the cuddly sooky bear type, best kind there is 



Venomous1111 said:


> View attachment 252008
> View attachment 252009
> 
> 
> This my pit Tyson at 7months old hes a couple months older now.



So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Venomous1111 (May 28, 2012)

thals said:


> So gorgeous!!!



Thankz



Frozenmouse said:


> My mutt collection



Nice dogs mate, what's the one on the left, english staff?


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 28, 2012)

The blue one is an American Staffordshire he is 29 kgs.


----------



## Mo Deville (May 30, 2012)

rotty x doberman pups, sorry about crappy pic.


----------



## jas468 (May 30, 2012)

Riff. 7yo.


----------



## dintony (May 30, 2012)

Buck







Zuko


----------

